# i miss my old therapist, need advice!



## RaSwa (Oct 18, 2009)

Lucky ducky me got an amazing therapist randomly assigned to my case at school. I saw her every week my whole senior year, and she helped me so much I don't think she will ever understand the depth of my gratitude. But I had to move because I graduated and now I have to call this psychologist where I live now to continue my therapy. I miss my old therapist so much, especially when I really need someone to talk to. I'm just afraid I'm going to constantly compare this new girl to the old one and that's not really fair to her at all. I know I have to go to therapy, but what should I do? I mean, how can I not do that whole comparing thingy?


----------



## arth98 (Nov 30, 2009)

a therapist shouldnt become a substitute for a friend


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

I understand what you mean RaSwa~ Maybe you should give this new person a chance first. Maybe think of it like your first favorite teacher? If you had one, doesnt mean that your next teacher will be terrible but you will like them for different things?
They may teach you new ways that your first therapist didnt.

All the best


----------



## Inside (Jan 31, 2010)

Make notes to talk about during your talks with her and expect good quality support and assistance. If she isn't providing something that you can clearly communicate fairly therapy wise then tell her. Best advice is keep it honest and ask for what you need.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

If or when you miss your old therapist, you could write her a letter or something, couldn't you? Like update her on what you're doing and stuff. I think that would feel good to do, and she'd probably like to hear from you.

Good luck with the new one too!


----------

